# New Planet Of The Apes Movie



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been many years since this franchise has produced one

[video=youtube;DpSaTrW4leg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpSaTrW4leg[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not sure what you mean - 

2001 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133152/

2011 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1318514/

Neither was very good, imho

The special fx look super heavy and almost overbearing in the new one, judging from the trailer(s)


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I'll be seeing the movie for sure.
That ''review'' is hilarious though: 
http://www.theonion.com/video/the-onion-reviews-dawn-of-the-planet-of-the-apes,36436/


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've found that the more the studios hype a new movie the more worried they are that it will be a money sucking stinker that needs to make big box office on the weekend of it's release before word gets out and people start staying away in droves.

I never expect much from a movie sequel, especially one based on an attempted hi-tek remake of a 40 year old classic.

That being said, I must also say that I am easily entertained and I love both the old and new versions of the Apes franchise - stinkers and all. If it makes me forget my troubles for a couple of hours, I'm perfectly willing to plunk down my dollars to see it and I'll look forward to the movie's release.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Apparently this one did over 4 million in 10 theatres with two showing each opening night. It may fade fast though


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Agree 100%! 

I'll watch it at some point. Simply to be entertained. Lately, I've found TV shows to be way more compelling. I think Breaking Bad really raised the bar for TV and some of the networks are rising to the challenge. I haven't seen a great movie for a while now. I've seen lots of good TV though.



bluzfish said:


> I've found that the more the studios hype a new movie the more worried they are that it will be a money sucking stinker that needs to make big box office on the weekend of it's release before word gets out and people start staying away in droves.
> 
> I never expect much from a movie sequel, especially one based on an attempted hi-tek remake of a 40 year old classic.
> 
> That being said, I must also say that I am easily entertained and I love both the old and new versions of the Apes franchise - stinkers and all. If it makes me forget my troubles for a couple of hours, I'm perfectly willing to plunk down my dollars to see it and I'll look forward to the movie's release.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

I'll wait 'till it comes out on blueray.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Agree 100%!
> 
> I'll watch it at some point. Simply to be entertained. Lately, I've found TV shows to be way more compelling. I think Breaking Bad really raised the bar for TV and some of the networks are rising to the challenge. I haven't seen a great movie for a while now. I've seen lots of good TV though.


Yep. Netflix spoiled me with all those TV shows, great TV for sure. 
I think the only good ''recently made'' movie I saw this year was Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ElectricMojo said:


> Yep. Netflix spoiled me with all those TV shows, great TV for sure.
> I think the only good ''recently made'' movie I saw this year was Wolf of Wall Street.


+1 on Wolf. It was a really good movie


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yup. Wolf of Wall Street was great. So was American Hustle.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ElectricMojo said:


> Yep. Netflix spoiled me with all those TV shows, great TV for sure.
> I think the only good ''recently made'' movie I saw this year was Wolf of Wall Street.


Me too.

I don't know how it happened, but my wife and I log 3 hours of merlin every night.

Actually, I do know how it happened - I just don't wanna share.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

adcandour said:


> Me too.
> 
> I don't know how it happened, but my wife and I log 3 hours of merlin every night.
> 
> Actually, I do know how it happened - I just don't wanna share.


Netflix is cool in that sense because you can do marathons of your favorite shows. The wife and I do the same thing. We will watch 4-5 episodes in a row of whatever we are into at the time


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> Not sure what you mean -
> 
> 2001 http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0133152/
> 
> ...


I saw the 2011 one on TV a few moths ago. I thought it was ok....a much more interesting take on the idea than the original with apes wearing robes riding horses and speaking with English accents and all.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Agree 100%!
> 
> I'll watch it at some point. Simply to be entertained. Lately, I've found TV shows to be way more compelling. I think Breaking Bad really raised the bar for TV and some of the networks are rising to the challenge. I haven't seen a great movie for a while now. I've seen lots of good TV though.


I wont watch the movie cause the whole story seems silly to me.

About TV 

Breaking bad had its hi points but many lows also.

WHy not try ..
Game of Thrones
True Detective
Penny Dreadfull

Not so current so it should be on Netflix I guess (I dont use Netflix)
Rome
Deadwood

And if you havent been spoiled ....how about the whole series of LOST...(TV dont get much better then that)

Enjoy..
G.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Recently saw an interview with Kevin Spacey and he was asked why he thought so many big name Hollywood stars are doing television now and he said could be because nobody is writing very good movies at the moment....another Apes movie? Haven`t there been enough already? This might be what Spacey meant?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I never saw any low points in Breaking Bad. It was all good to me.

True Detective was awesome
Game of Thrones is awesome (but the books are much better - aren't they always)

Haven't seen Penny Dreadfull or Deadwood but I enjoyed Rome. 

As for LOST - would never watch it again. They took a good story, lied about the plot when people guessed it halfway through the first season then dragged it out unnecessarily when it became highly popular. I actually try to avoid shows that are billed as "by the creators of LOST". They talk big and make a lot of promises, but never deliver in the end. I enjoyed their character development but it all ultimately went nowhere. I was very disappointed with the finale. 



GTmaker said:


> I wont watch the movie cause the whole story seems silly to me.
> 
> About TV
> 
> ...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> As for LOST - would never watch it again. They took a good story, lied about the plot when people guessed it halfway through the first season then dragged it out unnecessarily when it became highly popular. I actually try to avoid shows that are billed as "by the creators of LOST". They talk big and make a lot of promises, but never deliver in the end. I enjoyed their character development but it all ultimately went nowhere. I was very disappointed with the finale.


Amen brother. I went to great lengths to keep up with that series and ended up with inexplicable loose ends, nonsensical explanations and "WTF" red herrings. That's why I like waiting until digital release to watch a series and then do the marathon thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> That's why I like waiting until digital release to watch a series and then do the marathon thing.


Did the same with 'Son's of Anarchy' when a friend lent me her collection.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

NO film or show should have more than one "of the" phrases in the title.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

2 eloquent thrashings of LOST cannot go unchallenged...
I will go on record as saying "LOST is the BEST TV series that has ever hit the TV airways/cable lines"

on another note ...
Penny Dreadfull is a must see and very current...first season just ended. A llittle weird to explain.
I agree that the books are far better then the TV series of Game of Thrones.Took me a third read to find out who is John Snows mother....
As for Deadwood...very very unique series....3 seasons and out. Well written and a great story.

G.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Back on topic of the Apes...
The original movie was great--it picked on everybody and flipped a lot of stuff on its head.
Some good humour, some interesting character development, and a cool story.
Loved it as a kid, love it as an adult.

As a kid I liked the original sequels, but as an adult most of them lack a lot of what the original had.
Although Escape, despite changing some of the backstory--for no good reason, was fun as well.
Kind of a reversal of the original.

The Tim Burton movie was boring and felt like propaganda.

Rise was interesting--kind of a cool story, and good set up for future movies--while not a classic, it was entertaining.
So I'll probably see the new one after it's available to rent.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think I've seen most of the shows or movies mentioned here.....some I've never heard of. Penny Dreadful.....is that a show or a bunch of 100 year old short stories. Saw probably the first 10 min. of the original Planet of the Apes, at a drive in with a young lady.....then mother nature took over. Not a lot of drive ins left....I think about 4 or 5 in all of Canada. The closest one to here is in Enderby B.C. if it's still going.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

To me, so far, nothing beats the original 5 Planet of the Apes movies starting with the Charleton Heston movie that started it all. My personal favorite was "Beneath the Planet of the Apes". They all had great plots and the makeup with people in ape suits was far superior to this computer animation. To me much more real.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sneakypete said:


> Recently saw an interview with Kevin Spacey and he was asked why he thought so many big name Hollywood stars are doing television now and he said could be because nobody is writing very good movies at the moment....another Apes movie? Haven`t there been enough already? This might be what Spacey meant?


I think he meant more than that....basically all movies are re-hashing the same old stories over and over again unless you fit into a comicbook superhero type role. even then...did Spiderman really need a re-boot?
There have been a few good movies, but they almost seem to have to come from somewhere outside of Hollywood where it cant taint them i.e. Slumdog Millionaire, Life of Pi.
I think attention spans of viewers is changing too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I think he meant more than that....basically all movies are re-hashing the same old stories over and over again unless you fit into a comicbook superhero type role. even then...did Spiderman really need a re-boot?
> There have been a few good movies, but they almost seem to have to come from somewhere outside of Hollywood where it cant taint them i.e. Slumdog Millionaire, Life of Pi.
> I think attention spans of viewers is changing too.


I was up in Timmins visiting friends last week and one night we decided to watch a movie. I had never seen "Slumdog Millionaire" so elected to view that one. I was pleasantly surprised. Loved that movie.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I think he meant more than that....basically all movies are re-hashing the same old stories over and over again unless you fit into a comicbook superhero type role. even then...did Spiderman really need a re-boot?
> There have been a few good movies, but they almost seem to have to come from somewhere outside of Hollywood where it cant taint them i.e. Slumdog Millionaire, Life of Pi.
> I think attention spans of viewers is changing too.



might have, I just roughly repeated what I heard him say.
I`ve seen several Australian movies over the years that I thoroughly enjoyed, I haven`t been to a theater to watch a movie in ages, last time was to take my brother in law`s daughters to a Cirque du Soleil movie so I hardly consider myself a movie buff nor do I think I`m qualified to be a critic, though honestly, I`m baffled how many of those people got their qualifications as well however, I do know what I like and there haven`t been any movies that I can say I really wanted to go and see in a theater. Ther were two that stood out to me that I saw on TV....Les Triplettes de Belleville and L`illusioniste, both French animations and both excellent and highly recommended....though I`ve already said, I`m no critic.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Triplets of Belleville is a GREAT movie

last good flick I saw in the theatres was Ron Howard's RUSH film about Lauda/Hunt


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Watching "Penny Dreadfull" right. What a great show. I can't believe I never started watching this. Miss Vanessa Ives is creepy hot. Thanks for the recommendation. 



GTmaker said:


> 2 eloquent thrashings of LOST cannot go unchallenged...
> I will go on record as saying "LOST is the BEST TV series that has ever hit the TV airways/cable lines"
> 
> on another note ...
> ...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Watching "Penny Dreadfull" right. What a great show. I can't believe I never started watching this. Miss Vanessa Ives is creepy hot. Thanks for the recommendation.


IF you've only seen a few episodes, you have no idea how creepy and how hot Vannessa is...
Glad to see your have made a wise choice...enjoy.

G.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Eva Green is just plain HOT - whether she's playing Vanessa Ives or not. Fiery, surface of the sun hot! <insert drooling lust smilie here>

Neil


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> even then...did Spiderman really need a re-boot?


Well the rights holders have to make a movie every so often or the rights revert to Marvel.
That's the same reason we're getting a fantastic Four re-boot as well.
Even though nobody was asking for one.


----------

